# Barbies progress



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey girlies right here i go I will show u pix frrom the years from school right up to know  ...I will try and do it through as many eyars as I can so u can see the change.. Positive critism welcomed, but any pervy comments or rude remarks and the thread will be deleted!! This is just to show everyone starts somewhere and everything takes time! sit back enjoy and laugh to ya self LOL:thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

right here goes pix throught the years!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

and more


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

some of the pix have come out very large!! so as u can see I have gone from chubby, to skinny fat to lean to fitness chick all over 10 odd years all of this is from change of diet and training in different ways and a whole lot of dedication :thumb:


----------



## lindaw (May 11, 2008)

Hi Carly,

you look amazing an inspiration to us all


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

so a quick reminder of b4 :ban:


----------



## lindaw (May 11, 2008)

not sure if this is a rude question? How old was you then and now. You dont have to answer.


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

:drool:

I love essex girls.

Seriously, fantastic inspiration for both men and women.

high five!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

lindaw said:


> not sure if this is a rude question? How old was you then and now. You dont have to answer.


oh jez i cannot remember how old I was there but by the looks of the flyers and the chav bommer I must have been around 16-17 I hope anyway LOL!! I am now a young 27 hahaha!!


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Wow, excellent progress!

So much more pleasing than the masses of cardio queens!

How do men react when you tell them what you do? Just a question as I know some men would be quite intimidated by it!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

dru0111 said:


> :drool:
> 
> I love essex girls.
> 
> ...


Thank you sweeti!! :thumb: :thumb : :thumb: I have more pix from few years to rescent than I have now and have learnt sooooo much about how just by changing what you eat can make you look so different..


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

That's 10 odd years of hard work and dedication. Well done, but I will point out you look great in all your pics. Not just the current ones. 

Predator


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

arh thanks sweeti kisses xx


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Excellent post....although I did have to have a good look throught to find the 'chubby' one lol! Top stuff and well done all your hard work....and straightner investment paid off!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Excellent post....although I did have to have a good look throught to find the 'chubby' one lol! Top stuff and well done all your hard work....and straightner investment paid off!


hahaha thanks sweeti thank god for straightners and bleach hey LOL!! :bounce: :beer:


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

Hi , bit or a "odd" Question , but have you had a breast enlargement? There is no way of putting that question accross without it sounding some what perverted.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

yeh course I have silly LOL.. it all depends on the person but I lost all the fat from my chest like alot of fitness girl do hence why alot have implants!! its a must whatever size she is to also wear a sports bra and if she runs she should wear 2, may sounds strange but trust she doesnt wanna be picking them up off the floor when running !! x


----------



## 2tpaul (Feb 27, 2008)

thats great, well done!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

well if she looses body fat then she might huni, your just have to start saving LOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Out of all the things i can say the only one that isnt pervy is.....very nice..... :lol: :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Con said:


> Out of all the things i can say the only one that isnt pervy is.....very nice..... :lol: :thumb:


thank you sweeti, i sensored my pix b4 putting them up haha!! :lol:


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

carly said:


> well if she looses body fat then she might huni, your just have to start saving LOL


:lol:Ill get her on the eca and take out the bank loan tomorow. Muhahaha ill have E-cups please doctor :lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

dan2004 said:


> :lol:Ill get her on the eca and take out the bank loan tomorow. Muhahaha ill have E-cups please doctor :lol:


ermmm eca and why!!! well dont recommend that at all!! you say shes skinny and you love her then your shouldnt be trying to get her on that!


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

carly said:


> ermmm eca and why!!! well dont recommend that at all!! you say shes skinny and you love her then your shouldnt be trying to get her on that!


Im just messing silly. Shes fine the way she is. Id never give her anything like that


----------



## yummymummy79 (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks for this, always interested to see what is possible with time and dedication. I tend to get a bit disheartened when changes happen slowly but then I've only been doing it for a few months so pics/info like this put it all into perspective.

Good work!


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2008)

Your amazing carly you really are the distance you've come ...............the best thing is you appear as beautiful on the inside as you do outside :thumb:


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

I thought of doing the same progess thread.............. But I'm in sh1t shape at the moment lol.

Once I've got back in good shape again, I'll do it. 

Predator X


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

You look incredible Carly!! Well done though from that mag pic you posted I figured you were much larger than that first pic.

All in all a great transformation. Keep going girl!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

arh thank you lin for your kind word, your a fantastic women and admire you for all you have achieved and what you are still ahcieveing, keep strong chick xx kisses xx:thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

Will you be posting your diets and training you have followed over the years?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Will you be posting your diets and training you have followed over the years?


yes I will hun, give me time and i'll start posting away :thumb:


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

awesome progress it shows that no matter what people think hard work and dedication pays off in the end.


----------



## dan12345 (Jan 21, 2008)

Loving all the flyers on the walls in the first pic looks like my room many years ago i even had most of them flyers.

Grate progress youve made there looking very good :drool:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. You can all achieve great things if you put your mind to it, yep its hard but its all well worth it, but however you look dont ever change whats inside because thats what counts:thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

carly said:


> yes I will hun, give me time and i'll start posting away :thumb:


It's been half an hour......


----------



## DEJ (Mar 11, 2007)

look amazing darling, well done!So much respect for that transformation

Jonesy

X


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

Looking awesome, Carly.


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

ERRRR when were you chubby didn't see a chubby one there but you look incredible when you competin next ? maybe this will start a trend befor an after pics on UKM lol


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Excellent work Carly :thumb:


----------



## chrismac (May 4, 2008)

Wow!

It goes to show that dedication and self control is key to achieving what you want.

Well done!


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

you look amazing carly, awesome physique and gorgeous.lol


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

amazing progress babes


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

brilliant transformation Carly, well done


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Hey sweetie, I'm so glad you did this thread, it really helps put everything into perspective!

You have made such an amazing transformation and I truly believe that you are someone beautiful to aspire to. There are too many bad role models out there, if only there were more like you hun!

I hope you do a journal before you next compete, would be really great to see how you prepare!

(I'm not coming to essex to train with ya until you bulk tho hahahahahaha!!!!!!)

LOL

xxxx


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Why have all the men started signing off with a X at the end of their posts? ...they never do that in the steroid forum

Carly

My fav 2 pics were the first and last

The first based on nostalgia and I spent about 10 minutes saying "got, got, got, swap" looking at all the flyers you have :lol: :lol: :lol:

I think I still have my helter skelter and dreamscape ones keeping the mice enteratined in the loft

The last because IMO it takes a lot to want to change your body, even more to do it, even more to get in the condition you were in the middle pics....*But* to get into both show condition and look feminine, if not more feminine is something else

I hope you are judged in the future based on what you have won, achieved and done in terms of fitness rather than seen as a just a sex object

Well done to you

"X"


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

*Barbie Hides Out*

I used to go to the gym hide myself in a little room and walk away. Looking back on it the gym was the most scariest thing, downstairs you had the weights area which you had to walk past when going into the changing rooms, I dont think I could have walked fast enough hahahah!! was so intimidating, so I understand how girls feel when they say "oh i cant go train in the weights there men!" and now thats where I live LOL!!

from me loosing weight which is pic with corn rows (plaits) I started to feel very insecure about my body as I was once very large chested LOL and now completly dissappeared, after around a year or 2 I decided to have correction surgery to fix this reaaly boosted my confidence and gave me back what I had lost from wanting to become fitter and healthier. At the time I used to work in an office and they sure noticed when I started changing my way of eating!! At this time I didnt really no alot about what foods helped with muscle grow etc, and I started like every women does the "NO CARBS" diet, but the more and more I researched I found that you need carbs and they arent your enemies! Once I started a higher carb intake I had so much more energy!!


----------



## greg fear (Nov 8, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> Why have all the men started signing off with a X at the end of their posts? ...they never do that in the steroid forum
> 
> Carly
> 
> ...


lol nice kiss at the end there too LS

love is in the air on this forum


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

*Picking up the weights*

I gradually started started to become more interested in weights and started off doing a little of everything, not really nowing what to do, then as I gradually began to speak to more and more people in the gym I started training with one of the bodybuilders who helped me build up my strength..first of all I used to train abs everyday now I train them once, twice a week on a cardio day, I have learnt that you have to train you abs like any other muscle and be assurred I would never train legs everyday!!

I think the first weight training I ever started was a mixure of strength trianing and weight stripping..but at this time I was spending way to long in the gym and not giving my body the nutrition it needs to grow!! Oh and plus I was drinking way to much and at weekends went all out the window..hey this is what happens when you young haha!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

*Last few years*

Last year I started to really bulk up eeek not intentionally I just stopped doing cardio and started lifting very heavy as for a girl I found I am very strong and can gain muscle fairly easily..I was eating all very clean good foods but way to much of everything and still having 6 meals a day..I have pictures of this but its hard to see in photos what I looked like as to the eye I wasnt bulky but be assured my arms were big LOL around 14 1/2 inches which it quite large for a small girl LOL!

I always had people asking if I competed, which at the time never crossed my mind...then the more and more people asked me the more I thought about it..

I think it was around Febthis year that I thought right thats it I'm gonna do it! The biggest thing for me was cutting down on drinking as I do like a drink like many of us do..and yep it was so hard haha!! people crave chocolate when on the comp diet well I craved a drink!! I felt like an alcoholic haha!! but after few weeks that went away.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

*Just dont talk to me!*

so the comp prepping diet starts I think I started in feb as I was originally aiming to do the BNBF in June...First all of the diet was fine then I began to get ratty, my i pod was the saviour at the gym and I couldnt stand people asking what I thought were silly pointless questions, for example whats your diet, how do you train, what creatine do you take, whats in that shake your drinking LOL I began to turn into a bit of a hermit and just wanted to be on my own, I trained hard harder than I ever have and I just didnt have time for anything else, I was focused and nothing else mattered..I wanted to prove to myself I can do it and to achieve something for myself it was amazing..I loved the disipline and training for a goal..and after when crunch time comes and your up on that stage its the most amazing experience I have ever encountered, to show off what you have achieved and for people to appreciate it and understand, its all worth the hard work, dedication and discipline :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok well thats a little about me LOL i'll start other stuff later!!

any questions just ask :thumbup1:

If you think I can help with anything just ask :thumbup1:


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

carly said:


> any questions just ask :thumbup1:


I cant your delete the thread lol:tongue:

Well Done,what a great transformation :thumbup1: & stunning to boot


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

pretty impressive


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

^ agreed. Remarkable progress!


----------



## dawse (Mar 22, 2007)

You are such an inspiration!

You look awesome...what else can I say!

Apart from.....I wanna look like you!!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks guys/girlies hit me with any questions anything you want to know, not sure where to start with this whole journal thing so you tell me what you want to know and I'll answer :thumb:


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

Very impressive..... your dedication and determination is remarkable, all credit to you Carly, I take my hat off to you! Looking forward to your Journal, diet and training routine will be interesting.

One thing does baffle/dissapoint me though....No pics of the famous hotpants? What's that all about? :tongue:


----------



## The Chauffeur (Dec 3, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> Why have all the men started signing off with a X at the end of their posts? ...they never do that in the steroid forum


awww poor LS is feeling left out here have a X big boy!

Excellent transformation Carly


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

GYMBABE said:


> Carly - can you confirm that you only dieted for 6 weeks for your first comp - is that correct?
> 
> Also when and where are you competing next?
> 
> GB x


6 weeks? no huni around 10 could have even been 12 I think I cannot remember exact date I started but def longer than 6.. Im training for the British finals which are in October hun :thumb: cant wait start diet end month woo hoo :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

oh did i lol!! well thats a miss type as I was on stage in may first guest posing at the muscle mayhem and then week after UKBFF around feb I suppose, cannot really remember exact date sweeti x


----------



## imy1436114503 (Jul 5, 2005)

SEE DEDICATION AND COMMITMENT PAYS OFF,WELL DONE LASS


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

lookin really really good, absolutely fantastic!!! no wonder your doin guest spots you deserve it!!! amazin!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

tommy y said:


> lookin really really good, absolutely fantastic!!! no wonder your doin guest spots you deserve it!!! amazin!


thank you sweeti, you've done extremly well yourself!! :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

imy said:


> SEE DEDICATION AND COMMITMENT PAYS OFF,WELL DONE LASS


Thank you hun, yep totally hard work but I love it and its all worth it in the end :thumb:


----------



## tommy y (Apr 7, 2008)

carly said:


> thank you sweeti, you've done extremly well yourself!! :thumb: :thumb :


thankyou kindly, can't wait for next diet bit like you!! got a bit longer to wait though!!keep this thread goin should be good, just make sure you win at the britain!!


----------



## imy1436114503 (Jul 5, 2005)

YOU RITE,IM POORLY AT THE MOMENT,GOT A CONDITION CALLED POLY NEURO PATHY,IM SOLDIERING ON THO,BUT IM STILL IN THE GYM 4 X A WEEK AND SWIMMING ONCE WEEK,ONCE IM BETTER GONA POST A PIC TO SHOW MY PROGRESS,HOPEFULLY SOON : )


----------



## MrGum (May 2, 2008)

Carly, I enjoyed reading your posts about how your training has changed.

mark


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

Great proportions/symetry. Your damn Hot too :0)

What type of male physiques do you appreciate?


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

Some old school photos there! Great transformation, Although you still looked good in some of the previous pics! More of you needed in essex immediately!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

ANABOLIC-EDGE said:


> Great proportions/symetry. Your damn Hot too :0)
> 
> What type of male physiques do you appreciate?


hehe thank you sweti pie xx kisses xx

what type of male physique do i appreciate ??? in what way? I admire bodybuilders for the dedication, disicpline and sheer hard work they put themselves through for the amazing outcome they achieve, I also admire boxers for their talent and their body conditioning :thumb:


----------



## colt24 (Aug 24, 2007)

looking great, keep it up! :thumb:


----------



## ANABOLIC-EDGE (Apr 28, 2008)

carly said:


> hehe thank you sweti pie xx kisses xx
> 
> what type of male physique do i appreciate ??? in what way? I admire bodybuilders for the dedication, disicpline and sheer hard work they put themselves through for the amazing outcome they achieve, I also admire boxers for their talent and their body conditioning :thumb:


I actually meant find attractive? For me I love the fitness type body, but stil retaining great size boobs


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2008)

carly just read through the whole thread.... hope one day i can be as good a male bber as you are a female one.

f()ckin unbelievable progress.....

now i know

hard work + proper nutrition + boob job + time = world class

hard work check

proper nutrition check

gyno op check lol

time....... will tell !


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

PompyMan said:


> carly just read through the whole thread.... hope one day i can be as good a male bber as you are a female one.
> 
> f()ckin unbelievable progress.....
> 
> ...


thanks BUT i really dont recommend you have a boob job PMSL :lol:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

carly said:


> thanks BUT i really dont recommend you have a boob job PMSL :lol:


PMSL!!!

You never know.. he could make a great chick!!

x


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

any girl in Essex or visiting fancy a training session with me PM and I'll kill your body in 45 mins :tongue:


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

Next time I'm up I'm coming to train with ya hun! Don't kill me though!

LOL!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

BabyYoYo said:


> Next time I'm up I'm coming to train with ya hun! Don't kill me though!
> 
> LOL!


haha your love it all good pain hahaha!! :thumb:


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

I enjoyed reading that  Awesome achievment young lady


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey guys/girlies well just come back from an awesome workout and i'm buzzing hehehe! cant wait to start prep diet, just been flicking through comp pix and I just can't wait!! The experience is truly surreal, the most amazing experience I have ever experienced and on a high even thinking about it woo hooo!! lets do this :lol: :bounce:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey guy/girlies have uploaded some show pix for you to see :thumb:


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

so where an when you competin next carly ? and it is a real buzz when your up there it's better than drugs specially when you win lol x


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

colinidj said:


> so where an when you competin next carly ? and it is a real buzz when your up there it's better than drugs specially when you win lol x


Hey sweeti I start my prep end of this month for the British finals :thumb: then week after I will be guest posing at the Herulces show so will be in good condition for then well better be anyway hahahaha :thumb:

Will be attending many more shows before that though :bounce: what about yourself?


----------



## colinidj (May 23, 2008)

i'm done for this year i won class1 at the north west an got 6th class 1 at the britain gona pass on the universe and just hammer it to try an get top 3 in the britain next may now all been well x


----------



## bigwool (Jan 26, 2008)

good luck for the brit finals carly you look amazing babe,pure inspiration,great thread


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you so much cannot wait!! come say hi if your popping up for the show :thumb:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

carly said:


> Hey guy/girlies have uploaded some show pix for you to see :thumb:


Nice


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

As someone else mentioned - you look good in all of the pics, but Dorian seems to think you look best in the one below, and who am I to argue :whistling:


----------



## bigwool (Jan 26, 2008)

think you'll be a little bit too busy swinging that winners trophy above your head to think about srangers coming to say hi  :beer:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> As someone else mentioned - you look good in all of the pics, but Dorian seems to think you look best in the one below, and who am I to argue :whistling:


see what the audience didnt see is me wiggley my booty to him thats why hes gotta a huge smile LOL:lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

bigwool said:


> think you'll be a little bit too busy swinging that winners trophy above your head to think about srangers coming to say hi  :beer:


I have time for everyone, so dont be shy :thumb:


----------



## bigwool (Jan 26, 2008)

carly said:


> I have time for everyone, so dont be shy :thumb:


 what a darling!i am shy so be gentle :blush: :lol:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Hey everyone!! i've just uploaded 2 pix of me last summer before all the drinking stopped and the hard dieting began boooooooooooo!! haahhahaha!!

I've sure made the most of this last month so let it all begin again!! hopefully I wont be walking on stage with a beer belly hahahaha!! :bounce: :beer:


----------



## dan2004 (May 8, 2007)

carly said:


> any girl in Essex or visiting fancy a training session with me PM and I'll kill your body in 45 mins :tongue:


Do you offer P/T ?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

I am currently training a few girlies and helping another with their routine for show time :thumb:


----------



## saint&amp;sinners (Jun 7, 2008)

OMFG please marry me :whistling: pritty please :innocent:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

carly said:


> Hey everyone!! i've just uploaded 2 pix of me last summer before all the drinking stopped and the hard dieting began boooooooooooo!! haahhahaha!!
> 
> I've sure made the most of this last month so let it all begin again!! hopefully I wont be walking on stage with a beer belly hahahaha!! :bounce: :beer:


Where did you upload these pics?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

TaintedSoul said:


> Where did you upload these pics?


on my page sweeti x:thumb:


----------



## 98046889 (Aug 8, 2008)

Wow, you look amazing plus a great transformation!

out of interest, how big are your arms now? you said they used to be 14 1/2 which sounds pretty big to me!!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

98046889 said:


> Wow, you look amazing plus a great transformation!
> 
> out of interest, how big are your arms now? you said they used to be 14 1/2 which sounds pretty big to me!!!


thank you sweeti. I havent actually measured them but they are def not as big anymore as I have changed my workouts due to competing as a figure lady so I do not train as a bodybuilder anymore xx


----------



## LeanShredded (Feb 9, 2007)

Only just picked this thread up, great transformation, well done!! Reps!!!!

No doubt will see you picking up various winners trophies over the next few years!

x


----------



## bigdaftjoe (Nov 21, 2005)

the pic in the green bikini is my favourite purely from a male perspective but your conditioning is excellent in the next one excellent work keep it up


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

thank you guys, I hope so trophies are always nice hehe!! :thumb: but am looking forward to a little break after the British, well hopefully I say that now but thats what we all say and it never happens hahaha!! kisses to all xxxx:thumb:


----------



## lukemiller (Jul 5, 2008)

thats great dedication!!!!! where about are u from in essex? im from essex to x


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

hey sweeti sorry for the late reply I havent been around much recently....well I live in Essex, depending on where you live you may see me at Hercules gym where I pop up to quite a bit to see the team, you should check it out awesome gym with a great atmosphere, proper mans gym!! :thumb:


----------



## Surferph34 (Dec 17, 2007)

Excellent transformation Carly.

:thumb:


----------



## overbooost (Aug 14, 2008)

Nothing short of simply GORGIOUS! :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

overbooost said:


> Nothing short of simply GORGIOUS! :thumb:


Thank you sweeti for the lovely compliment :wub:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you everyone for reading my thread and I will be updating very soon..I havent been around much as I have my Finals approaching like alot of you so busy busy time and lots of shows to go support the team..I will be attending Gravsend show next week and supporting few of the other girlies competing and of course the men..oh and guys any last jan tanna sheen wanting to be rubbed in i'll be happy to help haha!!

Thank you all for your support huge kisses to all mmmmwwwahhhhh xxxx

remember lifes to short to be average so keep training hard xxx


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Hey Babes,

How did i miss this thread, you've come a long way from where you started eh. The transformation and dedication you've put in over the years have paid off divid ends.

You look Amazing now.

Just show's you that with dedication and Hard bloody work, you can acheive the body you want.

Hugs.

Geo. x


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

arh thanks babes, yep bloody hard work but hell worth it haha!! see you soon sweeti pie u better be screaming my name at the finals haha!! :lol: :bounce: :thumb:


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

carly said:


> arh thanks babes, yep bloody hard work but hell worth it haha!! see you soon sweeti pie u better be screaming my name at the finals haha!! :lol: :bounce: :thumb:


He he, course i'll be shouting for ya, i'll be Screaming hurry up and Win iv got beers here for you. :thumb:

Geo


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Geo said:


> He he, course i'll be shouting for ya, i'll be Screaming hurry up and Win iv got beers here for you. :thumb:
> 
> Geo


mmmm beer hahahaha!! :beer:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

hey guys/girlies sooooooooooooo 7 weeks till the british woho, hope everyones getting diet stroppy like myself hahaha!! I attended Gravesend show sunday which gave me a wee kick up the bum, saw a few faces who also went to watch are are getting ready for the british all looking very good, I have a feeling alot of you are going to be ready way before show day, good job guys keep up that hard work its def paying off!!! :thumb: kisses to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## YoungGun (Mar 30, 2008)

carly said:


> hey guys/girlies sooooooooooooo 7 weeks till the british woho, hope everyones getting diet stroppy like myself hahaha!! I attended Gravesend show sunday which gave me a wee kick up the bum, saw a few faces who also went to watch are are getting ready for the british all looking very good, I have a feeling alot of you are going to be ready way before show day, good job guys keep up that hard work its def paying off!!! :thumb: kisses to all xxxxxxxxxxxxx


 Not heard from you in ages Carly! Hope all is going well, get some progress shots up, lets see howya doing!  All the best for comp time! x


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

YoungGun said:


> Not heard from you in ages Carly! Hope all is going well, get some progress shots up, lets see howya doing!  All the best for comp time! x


hey sweeti havent been around as much due to comp prepping, all will be revealed on show day just like christmas hehehe!! ....7 weeks left of hard work and hair pulling hahaha!! xxx


----------



## sexyredtomato (Apr 19, 2008)

wow carly You look great. My fav is the pic with the weights and the heels. Very sexy.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

very well done  nice physique

so see you then at the finals?  )


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

that second to last pic gets me, in a non perv way of course


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm partially blind now due to this thread.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Liam said:


> I'm partially blind now due to this thread.


Oh hope not in a bad bad LOL!! :confused1: :bounce:


----------



## lottie (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh my gosh Carly! I have to say you look amazing and are truely an inspiration.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2008)

carly said:


> Oh hope not in a bad bad LOL!! :confused1: :bounce:


just seen your pics on the hercules site Carly....just want to say you are an absolute stunner, beautiful on the inside as well as the out :thumb:

Linda xx


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Stunning. Can see all the years of effort


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

lottie said:


> Oh my gosh Carly! I have to say you look amazing and are truely an inspiration.


Thank you so much sweeti, thats what I hope to be :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Lin said:


> just seen your pics on the hercules site Carly....just want to say you are an absolute stunner, beautiful on the inside as well as the out :thumb:
> 
> Linda xx


arh thank you so much sweeti your the best hehehe!! will be more photos added soon as that was 12 weeks out eeeek hahhaha!

oh and to your other comment...yes you have got a washboard :thumb:



T_Woody said:


> Stunning. Can see all the years of effort


thank you so much huni, yes everything takes time and I hope to keep improving :thumb:


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

Right.. ok..

How do i pick my jaw up off the floor? Fantastic pics and look stunning in your recent pics .

Like others said.. good morale boost for others doing the same.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

AdamL said:


> Right.. ok..
> 
> How do i pick my jaw up off the floor? Fantastic pics and look stunning in your recent pics .
> 
> Like others said.. good morale boost for others doing the same.


Thank you so much sweeti, its taken me 8 years to get where I am at at the moment and hope to keep improving. My hugest achievement for me is inspiring and motivating others to do the same like other fitness ladies have done for me..anything is possible is you dedicate and put your mind to it, all takes time but is worth every step :thumb: :thumb : huge kissesxxxxxx


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 18, 2008)

wow you look amazing in all ur pics...and i think i speak for everyone when i say you do motivate others, both men and women...ur pics show very well what alot of hard work can achieve 

and just had a quick look at the hercules pics uve got up......well, what can i say....your stunning!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Austrian Oak said:


> wow you look amazing in all ur pics...and i think i speak for everyone when i say you do motivate others, both men and women...ur pics show very well what alot of hard work can achieve
> 
> and just had a quick look at the hercules pics uve got up......well, what can i say....your stunning!


Thank you sweeti :wub: ..we'll be doing more pix soon after the finals so keep posted :thumb: :thumb :


----------



## AdamL (Oct 17, 2007)

carly said:


> Thank you so much sweeti, its taken me 8 years to get where I am at at the moment and hope to keep improving. My hugest achievement for me is inspiring and motivating others to do the same like other fitness ladies have done for me..anything is possible is you dedicate and put your mind to it, all takes time but is worth every step :thumb: :thumb : huge kissesxxxxxx


Tottally agree with you there. Ive been bodybuilding for 2-3 years now and ive come from being 19stone to 15 stone and looking/feeling alot better and always helps with keeping the motivation up by seeing others like your self doing/done the same.

Anyway, looking forward to hearing where you go from here :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

AdamL said:


> Tottally agree with you there. Ive been bodybuilding for 2-3 years now and ive come from being 19stone to 15 stone and looking/feeling alot better and always helps with keeping the motivation up by seeing others like your self doing/done the same.
> 
> Anyway, looking forward to hearing where you go from here :thumb:


well done on your achievements thats amazing keep it up hun :thumb: ..I will be updating very soon, once diet is over and done with as being blonde im dizzy normally but at the moment im a nitemare hahaha!! :lol:


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

DAMN carly, looking damn fine! Well done on the progress.

You have a really beautiful face btw, like all the others above have said, not in a pervy way:thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> DAMN carly, looking damn fine! Well done on the progress.
> 
> You have a really beautiful face btw, like all the others above have said, not in a pervy way:thumb:


arh thats sooo sweet of you to say hun  I try the best I can with what I have hahaha :thumb: ..kissesxxxx


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

carly said:


> so a quick reminder of b4 :ban:


 lol at 90's rave scene posters.

as soon as i saw that pic i thought 'Human traffic'


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

shauno said:


> lol at 90's rave scene posters.
> 
> as soon as i saw that pic i thought 'Human traffic'


hahaha I was a bit of a party animal when I was younger :lol:


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

what age were you in the first pic then?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

shauno said:


> what age were you in the first pic then?


around 17 i think


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

cool!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

shauno said:


> cool!!


yes must have been as was a few years later when I started training and have been training for nearly 8 years no.... oh thats scary hahaha :lol:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

wow what a transformation, good work!!!


----------



## guinness (Jul 14, 2008)

I have just came accross this thread. Congratulations Carly, the transformation is quite something. An inspiration not just to the women on the board but but the men also.

Given I have been training for just coming up on 20 years you put my progress to shame. Clearly I have some work to do.


----------



## shauno (Aug 26, 2007)

I started at 17, nearly 20 now.... ill be near where i want to be in another two years i think.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545 (Dec 7, 2007)

:wub:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

shauno said:


> I started at 17, nearly 20 now.... ill be near where i want to be in another two years i think.
> 
> *random question time*
> 
> ...


hey sweeti im assuming she's only under 20 or just? well to be fair she may like you, but maybe her friends texted her and dragged her out, theres probably an answer why she didnt and it may not be because she didnt like you..my advice is move on, hey hoe her loss and move on to the next :thumb:


----------



## martinmcg (Jun 30, 2007)

can feel a agony aunt moment cumin on :laugh:

FITNESS BARBIE WILL FIX IT .......

looking good missy..


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

martinmcg said:


> can feel a agony aunt moment cumin on :laugh:
> 
> FITNESS BARBIE WILL FIX IT .......
> 
> looking good missy..


Hey thats an idea :wink: ..dont no if I would make the best agony aunt when dieting though!! not the most patient person at times..saying that may take my mind off pizza and beer hahaha!! but really i'm here to help with anything I can or i'll try :thumbup1: kisses xxxx


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

hey guys/girlies well as you all know not long left till show time :thumb: and I am on count down to the last piece of turkey I have to eat YUCK haha!!

Thank you for all of your support it means so much and the biggest achievement is inspiring other women,men to achieve thir goals and living a healthy lifestyle and I hope to carry on doing so and following this I would like to say that if anyone needs any help, advice on anything I am always here and can arrange to meet me anytime to start achieving what you thought was the impossible!!

Love you all and thank you xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

Good luck you and not long till your out your zombie daze lol x


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2008)

Your an Angel sweetie and a true inspiration to all us birds  will be rootin for yer at the weekend babe, you go get em!!!!!

Lind xxx


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

hey sweeties heres a few pix from the show :bounce:

Now its time to eat and improve for next year wooohooo!! xxxxxxx


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

shauno said:


> lol at 90's rave scene posters.
> 
> as soon as i saw that pic i thought 'Human traffic'





carly said:


> hahaha I was a bit of a party animal when I was younger :lol:


well have to say well done,great transformation,true determination and hardcore grit...gets you there always!!!

well done on your placings too...congrats on your hard work paying off!!!

reason why i mutli-quoted is i noticed them raves posters...and if your still listening to the old stuff thats great...i love fellow ravers as well as bodybuilders...at opposite ends of the spectrum i know!!!!

thing is i been dj'ing since 89' and playing all the old stuff still on our net radio station and in some clubs!!!!

i could provide some bits maybe...for some gyms...or maybe not...turn a gym into labrinyth or raindance!!!!

anyway...congrats to you and your taste in music too!!!


----------



## ElfinTan (May 23, 2008)

Well done Barbie Girl!


----------



## clarkey (Feb 11, 2007)

Saw you back stage just before I went on and have to say you looked awsome, condition was excellent. Congratulations on your placing, here's to no1 next year :thumbup1:


----------



## MaKaVeLi (Aug 12, 2008)

wowowowow, all the other women were out of your league!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

GYMBABE said:


> well done on your placing carly - couldnt make it to the show
> 
> Your conditioning looks amazing in the pics, leaner legs and nice symmetry, huge difference from when i saw you at the Hercules show.
> 
> ...


Thank you hun, yes I concentrated on bringing the lines threw in my legs the hard work and sheer pain paid off hahaha!! Thanks to my coach she gave me a new training programme to follow to improve my figure in areas needed :thumb:

I train at fitness first still hun, not so much down yours as mines so local, are you are the Hercules Sunday? be good to have a chat :thumb:


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

ElfinTan said:


> Well done Barbie Girl!


Thank you sweeti :thumb:



clarkey said:


> Saw you back stage just before I went on and have to say you looked awsome, condition was excellent. Congratulations on your placing, here's to no1 next year :thumbup1:


Thank you hun, I was in a world of my own backstage, they so need air con hahaha!!!



MaKaVeLi said:


> wowowowow, all the other women were out of your league!!


arh thank you sweeti xxx :bounce:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

babe as i have said numerous times you look AMAZING!!!!

Glad i have ya around to annoy when needed over the next 6-7 months hahahaha (you may be sick of me by then hahaha)

keep up the hard work hunny, look forward to some training sessions with u and bring on next year xxxxxxxx


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> well have to say well done,great transformation,true determination and hardcore grit...gets you there always!!!
> 
> well done on your placings too...congrats on your hard work paying off!!!
> 
> ...


hahaha gotta love lively music, but hey I dont have flyers on my wall anymore hahaha xxx


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

anabolic ant said:


> thing is i been dj'ing since 89' and playing all the old stuff still on our net radio station and in some clubs!!!!
> 
> i could provide some bits maybe...for some gyms...or maybe not...turn a gym into labrinyth or raindance!!!!


hhaha i found out on tuesday that its DJ night at my gym every tuesday, they bring someone in to spin some tunes and its awesome im gonna ask them if i can come in a play every few weeks or so!! i will have those poeple training like there is NO TOMORRO x


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

MissBC said:


> hhaha i found out on tuesday that its DJ night at my gym every tuesday, they bring someone in to spin some tunes and its awesome im gonna ask them if i can come in a play every few weeks or so!! i will have those poeple training like there is NO TOMORRO x


wow what an awesome thing to do wish they had that at our gym!! we're blessed with love songs most of the time hahaha!! :ban:


----------



## MissBC (Apr 29, 2008)

carly said:


> wow what an awesome thing to do wish they had that at our gym!! we're blessed with love songs most of the time hahaha!! :ban:


yea its awesome, and i hope they let me play a few times cause i SOOOOOO miss it  what better place too cause i get so much motivation from good music hence why most of the time i dont even listen to whats being played in the gym and i have my ipod on instead!!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Carly....I hope you heard me cheering for you on sunday.........


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Robsta said:


> Carly....I hope you heard me cheering for you on sunday.........


Thank you huni yes heard some cheers, I couldnt stop smiling like a cheshire cat hahahaha!! xxxkissesxxx


----------



## kitten30 (Sep 25, 2008)

Awesome transformation! You look amazing... and are such an inspiration.


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

kitten30 said:


> Awesome transformation! You look amazing... and are such an inspiration.


thank you so much hun, it means so much hearing that :thumb:


----------



## Dawn (Mar 6, 2008)

Carly, sorry for the late congrates but bloody well done last weekend. You looked stunning on the photos I've seen. Looks like you have a a good future in this game, keep up the hard work


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

Dawn said:


> Carly, sorry for the late congrates but bloody well done last weekend. You looked stunning on the photos I've seen. Looks like you have a a good future in this game, keep up the hard work


arh thank you sweeti I hope so,looking forward to some hard training to progress for next year :bounce:


----------



## SHAROOTS (Nov 22, 2007)

Amazing stuff :tongue:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

hi carly, congratulation! looking great in the pics above.

Few questions if you dont mind me being inquisitive!:

1)You look very lean -similar to IFBB figure look. In the past i know girls have been confused by judges rewarding a look that is softer than IFBB figure level...do you think that overall Body Fitness has now become more parallel IFBB figure? Or is it still slightly softer in general?

2) Earlier in the thread you mentioned you dont do bodybuilding training any more now you're a fitnes gal- how has your training changed specifically?

3) Are you a bit peeved off that you dont get a pro card now? Will you pursue the pro card through euro/worlds, or would you have chosen to stay amateur anyway?

Thanks !!!!!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

GBLiz said:


> hi carly, congratulation! looking great in the pics above.
> 
> Few questions if you dont mind me being inquisitive!:
> 
> ...


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

thanks carly!

i also pretty much stopped training my back as it started getting 'too much bodybuilder'...(altho now post-baby i have to train everything again....ufff)

who is your coach?


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

GBLiz said:


> thanks carly!
> 
> i also pretty much stopped training my back as it started getting 'too much bodybuilder'...(altho now post-baby i have to train everything again....ufff)
> 
> who is your coach?


oh im jealous I need a wider back hehehe !! my coach is the gorgeous nicole pitcher scott, one of the kindest, most genuine ladies i've ever met:thumb:


----------



## GBLiz (Jul 9, 2004)

thought it might be, you being down that way...

yes nicole is lovely, she helped me with some routine practise a few years back  and she looks fantastic on stage!


----------



## carly (Mar 8, 2008)

GBLiz said:


> thought it might be, you being down that way...
> 
> yes nicole is lovely, she helped me with some routine practise a few years back  and she looks fantastic on stage!


yes she does, and she has kept herself feminine and sexy, pefect combination :thumb:

you look fantastic yourself sweeti :thumb :xxxxxx


----------

